# vice and slicer



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Brand new in box Wilton C-3 Vice

New used only 4 times a Berkel Model 829A slicer. We got it to set aside sliced products, cheese and meats. Now that Bette has passed I donât need it anymore.

Vice cost about 1500 sell for 900 plus shipping. was going to build a workshop, got to old.

Slicer cost 1900 will sell for 1000 plus shipping.


----------



## melo143 (Sep 10, 2010)

can you post pics of the slicer please


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

melo143 said:


> can you post pics of the slicer please


 
Ok i will try to get pictures up in a few days


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Both look like HD equipment. Good prices too.

http://www.amazon.com/Wilton-10275-6-Inch-Opening-Combination/dp/B0008JF9LS

http://www.amazon.com/Berkel-Manual-Slicer-Gravity-Sharpener/dp/B00197EGCG


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here are a few pictures


----------

